# Anyone tried Lalo Live Rock from Dr. Fosters + Smith



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking at the pictures on the website that one looks the nicest.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

i havent bought any liverock from that site at all but i have bought other livestock and supplies from them with no regrets.


----------

